# Musizieren ohne zu lernen?



## jackadam1212 (28. November 2016)

Hallo mich beschäftigt etwas...

Ich kann Instrumente spielen ohne groß zu üben. Ich habe null Noten Kenntnisse kann aber mit anderen Musizieren. Bestes Beispiel ist das Klavier oder die e orgel. Ich setze mich ran ohne struktur oder Plan davon und keiner glaubt mir. Inzwischen Spiele ich diese beiden Instrumente seit 1 1\2 Jahre und verstehe das Instrument nicht kann aber spielen.es sind auch nur frei ausgedachte Riffs oder songs. Wenn ich mal was schon bestehendes übe klappt es nicht. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen die er mit mir teilen kann ?

Tags: *Hier stehende Ringtone-Links entfernt.*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

War das nicht Mozart, der ebenfalls keine Noten lesen konnte und nach "Gehör" gespielt hat? 
Bzw gibt es wohl einige Musiker die keine Noten lesen, sondern einfach spielen. 
Bela B. von den Ärzten zum Beispiel, kann auch keine Noten lesen wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist aber mMn trotzdem einer der besten Schlagzeuger


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bela B. von den Ärzten zum Beispiel, kann auch keine Noten lesen wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist aber mMn trotzdem einer der besten Schlagzeuger


Muß man als Schlagzeuger überhaupt Noten können?


----------



## HisN (28. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Muß man als Schlagzeuger überhaupt Noten können?



Müssen und können sind wohl zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, aber wenn man nicht nach Gehör spielen möchte, dann machen Noten schon Sinn^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Muß man als Schlagzeuger überhaupt Noten können?



Entweder nach Gehör/Kopf Spielen oder Noten lesen, eins von beiden misst du wohl können :b


----------

